# Warhammer dice roll calculator.



## Joshau-k (Jan 31, 2009)

For my year 12 Software Design major project i have been working on a program to calculate warhammer 40k dice rolls. I am nowhere near finished but have completed the most basic component. 
So far it allows you to make any amount of any number sided dice rolls (inside a sane limit, or face the lag), displaying successful result on 1 to (sides-1) +/-/= rolls. 
It also has the option for scatter dice, which succeeds on n+ and if fails displays a direction(20 different directions :so_happy and rolls a user-selected amount of dice for scatter distance. 

The program can be download here.http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=other&file=950WH40K_Battle_Calculator_Beta.rar.

As i said before this is the most basic component of the program. I am going to include the function of going roll by roll through the process of attacking. I will make it so you add in the armies (i won't provide the info's or i'll get sued, but i hope to have an export/import army ability) with model stats, weapons etc. The models will be added into a unit(i'll probably add ability to save unit compositions), which is is attacking another unit. The program will calculate the hits,wounds, then kills (or other steps depending on unit types) for your battles.

Any ideas, suggestions, problems, bugs, etc with the current basic version and the future full version will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool, I'll give it a look.

Last year I wrote a program to analyze ICs/MCs in CC. The hardest part was dealing with exceptions. Things like master crafted weapons and implant attacks. Mine was done before 5th edition came out so it is worthless now.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmmm sounds good ill check it out. I use i40k but new programs are always fun!


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Check this out, it's kinda the same thing but pretty advance that I'm writing for the blackberry. I'm looking for beta testers, and I should have a good version that includes shots/attacks on vehicles.

http://mathhammer.blogspot.com/2009/03/wanted-farseermobile-beta-testers.html


----------



## Joshau-k (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback so far.
I plan to do things a bit more complicated with multiple unit types and wound allocations, assuming the implimentation doesn't drive me insane. The probability seems like a good idea aswell, though i'm not entirely sure where I would go with that. All the special weapon, character rules do seem a bit complicated, but theres nothing a whole lot of IF statements can't solve, right?


----------

